# Foxtrot Litter instructions



## Donut (15 Aug 2007)

Browsing through the TacMed Solutions page today, and I noticed a "new" (been a while since I've checked out the site) video on their Foxtrot litter.

http://www.tacmedsolutions.com/Videos/foxtrot_instructions_0002.wmv

Also, I noticed the medics weapon placement during his assessment and pt handling. Any comments on that SMMT?

We've done some work with these for 1-08, and I found the video, while as exciting as drying paint, a nice quick review of the kit.

I've yet to handle a live pt with one of these, but I've worked with the SKED a number of times.  NOT the most comfortable pt transport device, but a fairly low-profile litter to carry, (relatively) easily deployed, and very versatile.  SKEDCO had no problems with using side-release buckles for any pt movement, except high-angle work.  We've been told to always use the d-ring friction and not rely on the velcro, ever, with the Foxtrot.

PMT


----------



## medaid (15 Aug 2007)

The weapons placement... maybe something we can try next year?


----------



## MikeL (16 Aug 2007)

Dunno how comfortable it would be with the weapon like that... but I guess if you're unconsoius it doesn't really matter.  Also is it just me but.. to properly clear a weapon don't you have to pull the cocking handle back to eject the round out of the chamber after you remove the mag.


Anyone idea why the guy there would put his M4 on the back of his legs(as seen before his rifle magically disappeared) an not on the ground beside him?


----------



## Donut (16 Aug 2007)

MikeL said:
			
		

> Anyone idea what the guy there would put his M4 on the back of his legs(as seen before his rifle magically disappeared) an not on the ground beside him?



That's the placement that caught my eye...I suspect the Pl WO or TCCC will secure the casualties wpn in most circumstances, it may be needed in the fight in someone's hands.


----------



## medaid (16 Aug 2007)

What happens to the weapons now? I mean, we're always taught to take our casualties' weapons with us. If that's not the way it's done. It should noted and taught so.


----------



## Armymedic (16 Aug 2007)

The weapon placement shown in the video works ok for M4/C8. No Idea how it works with C7A2 or any other weapon. I say ok, because in a 4 man carry the handles at the knees are used and the pt feet drop, so it is somewhat more uncomfortable with a meter of metal and plactic trying not to bend next to your privates. If you have people to take it, then give it to them in our traditional method. If you're by yourself and dragging or in a 2 man lift...it is a good way.

My personal feeling is that the foxtrot is the cat's ass for dismounted medics, and every section (grouping of 6-12) should carry one

Casualty weapon needs to be put somewhere, they show under the leg, I tuck it under my bag, whatever works so someone remembers that it comes along.


----------



## tacmed2003 (16 Aug 2007)

Greetings guys.

I was the "medic" in the video so I want to explain the location of the medics weapon during patient treatment and packaging.  There are many techniques for storing your weapon in a location that is out of the way, yet readily accessable.  When I had a patient or multiple patients I always un-slung my weapon and placed it behind my knees so I always knew where it was and didn't leave without it.  If I was in full kit my sling would never keep my weapon where I wanted it.  After slamming my muzzle into a few people I just stopped doing it.  If I took it off and set it on the ground next to me, there was always a chance that under stress I would forget it when called to assist another casualty or moving about a CCP.  For me the best place was right behind my knees.  Is it uncomfortable......well, yeah, but I never left my weapon or had the few seconds of terror scrambling to grab it.  I had rapid access to my pistol for a close range engagement and I had my rifle a few seconds away for other issues.  Its a technique and I'm sure people will pick it apart, but it worked for me and I didn't get killed using it    I hope this answered your questions.

On another note, I apologize for the lack of excitement in the Foxtrot video, but as you noted it is intended to be instructional rather than sales.  Also please remember the focus of the video was how to use a litter, not a weapon. 


Check the site in a few weeks for some new stuff and some interesting things about the litter.  The foxtrot was used in a rescue on Everest not to long ago.  We are waiting on all of the details and then we will post the story

Best of luck to all of you and thanks for your continued service.


----------



## Donut (16 Aug 2007)

TacMed, thanks for the reply, and the work you're doing.

I didn't mean to imply it was a bad video; it does the job.

PMT


----------



## Armymedic (16 Aug 2007)

Tacmed2003,
Could you comment on the amount of use, ie, 1 drag or 2 cas carried, before the strtcher reqrs replacement?

It is supposed to be "disposable", no?


----------



## medaid (16 Aug 2007)

TacMed,

    Not a bad video. I've seen worse videos then that. Glad to see that you're on the forum now


----------



## tacmed2003 (16 Aug 2007)

Here is the deal on the durability of the foxtrot.  It is only one time use if you make it that way.  The distance you can drag a patient depends on what the terrain is.  Over rough asphalt it will probably last about 400 meters.  Through the woods it will last a long time.  The 18D refresher course has the same litters they got from us months ago.  What it comes down to is that there is no magic number.  It all depends on the surface it is being dragged across.  As far as patient carries, it should last just as long as your issued poleless litter.  We have increased the strength of the handles and the drag line to increase the amount of use you will get after getting some feedback from the field.  

When we made this litter it was designed to fill the gap between a poleless litter and a rigid litter for a reasonable price.  It wont last forever, but it isn't completely disposable.  We wanted the litter to be small and light so it was someting you could actually carry on an assault without being weighted down or cumbersome, two potentially fatal characteristics in combat- Big and slow.  Everything is a compromise, a Sked will last a long time, but it comes with the previously mentioned characteristics.  The foxtrot wont last as long, but I know I can effectively maneuver through the battlespace with it strapped to my back, and when I need to move a casualty I can get the job done.

Sorry I cant give you solid numbers, but there are just to many variables.


----------



## Armymedic (16 Aug 2007)

So short answer is yes, dependant on use, you may only get one cas transportion out a foxtrot.

Are our procurment guys seeing this so they do not make the litter an accountable item? (nothing like being short one or two stretchers and having the RQ shop looking for your CFET to be up to snuff)


----------



## tacmed2003 (16 Aug 2007)

I guess you could say that.  Just keep in mind, every litter is one time use when it flies away on a helicopter, weather it is $50 or $500.  I'm not sure how it is set up in Canada with your supply system, but litters were expendable items for us down here.  I would send a casualty out on a $500 talon II litter and get a $20 Pakistani wooden litter with the handles cut off in return!  Not a fair trade if you ask me, but I was never asked where all of my litters were when I left theater.  
I'm not sure how to work the accountability issue, are your poleless litters accountable items?  If not, I would use that for leverage.


----------



## Armymedic (17 Aug 2007)

Can't be picky when the crew chief tosses one out to you as you are loading one onto his bird.

Other litters than the WW2 poled canvas ones are just being procured. We have some SKEDs, but they are rare. The units tend to purchase them specific on a mission oriented budget....and then make them accountable.


----------

